# Bar-B-Q Prep Cart



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Made this for our son and his wife. Delivered it to them a couple of months ago. First project I've done in quite a while. Now have 3 or 4 more to do.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Could someone please rotate pic for me. Thanks.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Danny Jansen said:


> Could someone please rotate pic for me. Thanks.


FIFY


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. But that looks more like a whiskey drink prep table than a BBQ prep table. Just my .02!!! LOL Where do I place my order?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice. Mine is a polyethylene cart from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

No whiskey. Just a couple of beers. The left side has shelves and the right side is open with hooks on the back side of the door and a place to put cutting boards. I couldn't find anyone with a scroll saw so I went to Harbor Freight and bought one. Practiced a bit one afternoon and then cut out the aTm and the fish.


----------

